# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  डाईबीटीज Facts and Tips

## King_khan

*Symbol for Diabetes – A blue circle*

*Diabetes (*मधुमेह) एक बहुत ही आम और खतरनाक बिमारी है. भारत में हर पांच में से एक व्यक्ति को diabetes है.आज हम इसी बीमारी के बारें में detail में जानने की कोशिश करेंगे|



 diabeties symbol
Blood sugar level 
Madhumeh
Tips, facts
Type of diabities
All information now in hindi.

----------


## King_khan

*क्या होता है मधुमेह ?*

मधुमेह एक ऐसी बीमारी हैं जिसमें रोगी के खून में ग्लूकोज़ की मात्रा (blood sugar level) आवश्यकता से अधिक हो जाती है.ऐसा  दो  वजहों  से  हो सकता है : या तो आपका शरीर पर्याप्त मात्रा में insulin नहीं produce कर रहा है या फिर आपके cells produce हो रही इंसुलिन पर प्रतिक्रिया नहीं कर रहे. इंसुलिन एक हारमोन है जो आपके शरीर में carbohydrate और fat के metabolism को कण्ट्रोल करता है.मेटाबोलिज्म से अर्थ है उस प्रक्रिया से जिसमे शरीर खाने को पचाता है ताकि शरीर को उर्जा मिल सके और उसका विकास हो सके|

----------


## King_khan

हम जो खाना खाते हैं वो पेट में जाकर energy में बदलता है जिसे glucose कहते हैं.  अब काम होता है इस energy/glucose को हमारे body में मौजूद लाखों cells के अन्दर पहुचाना, और ये काम तभी संभव है जब हमारे pancreas (अग्न्याशय) पर्याप्त मात्रा में insulin produce करें. बिना इंसुलिन के glucose cells में प्रवेश नहीं कर सकता. और तब हमारे cells ग्लूकोज़ को जला कर शरीर को उर्जा पहुंचाते हैं. जब यह प्रक्रिया सामान्य रूप से नहीं हो पाती तो व्यक्ति मधुमेह से ग्रस्त हो जाता है.

----------


## King_khan

सामान्य स्वस्थ व्यक्ति में खाने के पहले blood में glucose का level  70 से 100 mg./dl रहता है। खाने के बाद यह level 120-140 mg/dl हो जाता है और फिर धीरे-धीरे कम होता चला जाता है। पर मधुमेह हो जाने पर यह level सामन्य नहीं हो पाता और extreme cases में 500 mg/dl से भी उपार चला जाता है|

----------


## King_khan

*मधुमेह के प्रकार*: 

_Type 1 diabetes:_ यह तब होता है जब आपकी body insulin बनाना बंद कर देती है. ऐसे में मरीज को बाहर से इंसुलिन देनी पड़ती है . इसे  insulin-dependent diabetes mellitus, IDDM भी  कहते  हैं|

----------


## King_khan

_Type 2 diabetes:_ यह तब होता है जब आपके cells produce हो रही इंसुलिन पर प्रतिक्रिया नहीं करते.  इसे non-insulin-dependent diabetes mellitus, NIDDM भी  कहते  हैं |

----------


## Raman46

आप के इस एक और वेहतरीन सूत्र के लिए आप को सलाम सिकंदर जी भाई /

----------


## King_khan

_Gestational diabetes:_ये ऐसी महिलाओं को होता है जो गर्भवती हों और उन्हें पहले कभी diabetes ना हुआ हो.ऐसा pregnancy के दौरान खून में ग्लूकोज़ की मात्रा (blood sugar level) आवश्यकता से अधिक हो जाने के कारण होता h is when pregnant women, who have never had diabetes before, have a high blood glucose level during pregnancy. It may precede development of type 2 DM.

----------


## King_khan

> आप के इस एक और वेहतरीन सूत्र के लिए आप को सलाम सिकंदर जी भाई /


*बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया रमण भाई*

----------


## King_khan

*Diabetes से सम्बंधित कुछ facts:*

Type 2 Diabetes से ग्रस्त लोग स्वस्थ्य लोगों की अपेक्षा 5 – 10 साल पहले मर जाते हैं.

----------


## King_khan

Type 2 Diabetes सबसे common form of Diabetes है|

----------


## King_khan

Diabetes किसी भी age group के लोगों को हो सकता है, बच्चों को भी|

----------


## King_khan

भारत में,इलाज ना करा पाने के कारण हर साल करीब *27000* बच्चे मधुमेह की वजह से मर जाते हैं|

----------


## King_khan

भारत में 5 में से 1 व्यक्ति diabetes से प्रभावित है|

----------


## King_khan

अगर इसे control ना किया जाये तो ये heart-attack,blindness, stroke (आघात), या kidney failure में result कर सकता है|

----------


## King_khan

स्वस्थ खा कर और physical activity  को बढ़ा कर टाइप २ मधुमेह को 80 % तक रोका जा सकता है|

----------


## King_khan

यह एक अनुवांशिक बीमारी है. यानि यदि परिवार में पहले किसी को ये बीमारी रही हो तो आपको भी हो सकती है|

----------


## King_khan

*Diabetes हो जाने पर क्या करें:*

नियमित रूप से blood sugar की जांच कराते रहे|

----------


## King_khan

परहेज करना बहुत ही आवश्यक  है, असावधानी बाद में घातक हो सकती है. बाद में blindness, amputation या dialysis का सामना करने  से कहीं आसान होगा परहेज करना|

----------


## King_khan

दवाओं के सेवन को हल्के में ना लें , और डॉक्टर के बताये हुए समय पर दवा अवश्य लें|

----------


## King_khan

स्वस्थ खाएं और active रहे. व्यायाम करके इस काफी हद तक control किया जा सकता है|

----------


## King_khan

संभव हो तो खाना खाने के लिए अपने जैसा ही साथी चुने, इससे अपने जीभ को control करना आसान होगा|

----------


## King_khan

पर्याप्त मात्रा में नीद लें|

----------


## King_khan

सुबह या शाम को टहलने की आदत डालें|

----------


## King_khan

*Diabetes के Symptoms*

अधिक प्यास या भूख लगना |

----------


## King_khan

अचानक वज़न का घट जाना|

----------


## King_khan

लगातार कमजोरी और थकावट महसूस करना|

----------


## King_khan

घाव भरने में ज्यादा वक़्त लगना|

----------


## King_khan

बार-बार पेशाब होना|

----------


## King_khan

चीजों का धुंधला नज़र आना|

----------


## King_khan

त्वचा में संक्रमण होना और खुजली होना|

----------


## King_khan

*Diabetes में किन खाने-पीने  की चीजों को avoid करें :*

धूम्रपान,चीनी, मिठाई,ग्लूकोज, मुरब्बा, गुड़, आइसक्रीम, केक, पेस्ट्री, मीठा बिस्कुट,चॉकलेट, शीतल पेय, गाढ़ा दूध, क्रीम,तला हुआ भोजन,मक्खन, घी, और हाइड्रोजनीकृत वनस्पति तेल, सफेद आटा,जंक फूड,कुकीज़, डिब्बा बंद और संरक्षित खाद्य पदार्थ, इत्यादि|

----------


## King_khan

*Diabetes में किन खाने-पीने  की चीजों का सेवन कम करें :*

नमक , मीट, मछली ,अंडा ,अल्कोहल, चाय,कॉफी, शहद , नारियल, अन्य नट, unsweetened जूस ,sea food ,इत्यादि|

----------


## King_khan

*Diabetes में किन खाने-पीने  की चीजों का सेवन करें :*

खूब पानी पीएं ,अंगूर,अनार का रस, भारतीय ब्लैकबेरी, केला,सेब, अंजीर,  काली बेरी, कीवी फल, खट्टे,फल,ककड़ी, सलाद पत्ता, प्याज, लहसुन ,मूली,टमाटर, गाजर, पत्तियों, पालक शलजम, गोभी और  रंगीन सब्जियों, बिना शक्कर फलों के रस, कच्चा केला,कच्ची मूंगफली, टमाटर, केले,खरबूजे, सूखे मटर, आलू, सेब साइडर सिरका, स्किम्ड दूधपाउडर, गेहूं,दलिया, बादाम, मटर, अनाज,छोला, बंगाल चना , काला चना,दाल , मकई , सोया अंकुरित फलियां, रोटी,गेहूं की भूसी, whole grain bread,मट्ठा, दही, इत्यादि|

----------


## King_khan

November 14 को को World Diabetes Day के रूप में मनाया जाता है. कल के दिन Fredrick Banting का जन्म हुआ था जिन्होंने Charles Best के साथ मिलकर सन 1922 में insulin की खोज की थी|

----------


## King_khan

इस सूत्र पर आप सभी के विचार आमंत्रित हैं |

----------


## draculla

बहुत ही उपयोगी और महत्वपूर्ण सूत्र का निर्माण किया है.इसके लिए धन्यवाद 
मेरे विचार से हम सभी को, जो ये समझते हैं की उन्हें डायबिटीज नहीं है, साल में एक बार चेकअप अवश्य करवाना चाहिए.
क्योकि की अधिकतर लोगों को डायबिटीज की जानकारी तब मिलती है जब स्थिति गंभीर होने लगती है.
+ रेप

----------


## Raman46

> बहुत ही उपयोगी और महत्वपूर्ण सूत्र का निर्माण किया है.इसके लिए धन्यवाद 
> मेरे विचार से हम सभी को, जो ये समझते हैं की उन्हें डायबिटीज नहीं है, साल में एक बार चेकअप अवश्य करवाना चाहिए.
> क्योकि की अधिकतर लोगों को डायबिटीज की जानकारी तब मिलाती है जब स्थिति गंभीर होने लगती है.
> + रेप



_जी द्रकुला जी भाई आप ठीक कह रहे है /हमें सचेत रहना ही चाहिए /कम से कम साल में एक बार चेक उप जरुरी है /
_

----------


## Badtameez

प्रस्तुत कर्ता को सहृदय धन्यवाद

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया है दोस्त ..................अच्छी और काम की जानकारी है

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दी है मित्र |
एक उम्दा सूत्र , ऐसे सूत्र बहुत ही कम बन पाते है , बन भी जातें है तो अपना मार्ग भटक जातें है, 
एक सार्थक और सफल सूत्र देने के लिए सूत्रधार को बधाई...........लगे रहो मित्र..........बहुत बढ़िया कर रहे हो........

----------


## Neelima

बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दी है

मेरी ओर से रेपो +++++

----------


## King_khan

> बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दी है
> 
> मेरी ओर से रेपो +++++





> बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दी है मित्र |
> एक उम्दा सूत्र , ऐसे सूत्र बहुत ही कम बन पाते है , बन भी जातें है तो अपना मार्ग भटक जातें है, 
> एक सार्थक और सफल सूत्र देने के लिए सूत्रधार को बधाई...........लगे रहो मित्र..........बहुत बढ़िया कर रहे हो........





> बहुत ही उपयोगी और महत्वपूर्ण सूत्र का निर्माण किया है.इसके लिए धन्यवाद 
> मेरे विचार से हम सभी को, जो ये समझते हैं की उन्हें डायबिटीज नहीं है, साल में एक बार चेकअप अवश्य करवाना चाहिए.
> क्योकि की अधिकतर लोगों को डायबिटीज की जानकारी तब मिलती है जब स्थिति गंभीर होने लगती है.
> + रेप





> _जी द्रकुला जी भाई आप ठीक कह रहे है /हमें सचेत रहना ही चाहिए /कम से कम साल में एक बार चेक उप जरुरी है /
> _





> प्रस्तुत कर्ता को सहृदय धन्यवाद





> बहुत बढ़िया है दोस्त ..................अच्छी और काम की जानकारी है


आप सभी का बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया दोस्तों |

----------


## vds1973

> *Diabetes में किन खाने-पीने  की चीजों का सेवन करें :*
> 
> खूब पानी पीएं ,अंगूर,अनार का रस, भारतीय ब्लैकबेरी, केला,सेब, अंजीर,  काली बेरी, कीवी फल, खट्टे,फल,ककड़ी, सलाद पत्ता, प्याज, लहसुन ,मूली,टमाटर, गाजर, पत्तियों, पालक शलजम, गोभी और  रंगीन सब्जियों, बिना शक्कर फलों के रस, कच्चा केला,कच्ची मूंगफली, टमाटर, केले,खरबूजे, सूखे मटर, आलू, सेब साइडर सिरका, स्किम्ड दूधपाउडर, गेहूं,दलिया, बादाम, मटर, अनाज,छोला, बंगाल चना , काला चना,दाल , मकई , सोया अंकुरित फलियां, रोटी,गेहूं की भूसी, whole grain bread,मट्ठा, दही, इत्यादि|


Potato matlab aalu nahi khana chahiye. Kripya article ko sudhar kar punah post kare.

----------


## planetsoftech

> *Diabetes में किन खाने-पीने  की चीजों का सेवन करें :*
> 
> खूब पानी पीएं ,अंगूर,अनार का रस, भारतीय ब्लैकबेरी, केला,सेब, अंजीर,  काली बेरी, कीवी फल, खट्टे,फल,ककड़ी, सलाद पत्ता, प्याज, लहसुन ,मूली,टमाटर, गाजर, पत्तियों, पालक शलजम, गोभी और  रंगीन सब्जियों, बिना शक्कर फलों के रस, कच्चा केला,कच्ची मूंगफली, टमाटर, केले,खरबूजे, सूखे मटर, आलू, सेब साइडर सिरका, स्किम्ड दूधपाउडर, गेहूं,दलिया, बादाम, मटर, अनाज,छोला, बंगाल चना , काला चना,दाल , मकई , सोया अंकुरित फलियां, रोटी,गेहूं की भूसी, whole grain bread,मट्ठा, दही, इत्यादि|


इस सूत्र को शुरू करने के लिए आपको बधाई 
आपकी जानकारी के लिए आलू, शलगम, मकई व गाजर खाने से शुगर के मरीजों को परहेज करना चाहिए 
मकई पोपकोर्न के रूप में खा सकते हैं उबली हुई या भुट्टा खाने से परहेज करना चाहिए

----------


## swami ji

*बहोत आची ज्ञान की बात कर रहे हे आप  ,रेपिओ*

----------


## mlpra123

ऐसे उपयोगी सूत्र का निर्माण करने के बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद ........

----------


## shahanshah

बहुत  अछी जानकारी ! धन्यवाद !...................

----------


## usha chauhan

सही जानकारी ही दे , गलत जानकारी किसी को नुकसान पंहुचा सकती हे

----------


## veenu

meri jankari ke hisab se kele main sugar sabse zada hoti hai

----------


## Shri Vijay

मित्र बहुत ही सुन्दर सूत्र के निर्माण के लिए बधाई स्वीकार करे , मधुमेह की बीमारी को भगाने का स्व पर अजमाया हुआ एक आसान सा उपाय पेश हें :- प्रात: काल परात जेसे चोडे बर्तन में आधा किलो करेले ले कर उसे नंगे पाव आधे घंटे तक मसले या जब तक मुह में कडवेपन का अहेसास ना हो तब तक मसले I हर हप्ते रक्त की नियमित जाचं करावे ईस उपाय से करीब ६ महीनों में मधुमेह पर जित हासिल कर सकतेहैं I

----------

